# Suggestions to Uber



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Is there a place where we could tell Uber what we as drivers like? I know Uber cares about what brings in profits and not drivers but I am hoping theres some place where we can write about the changes we would like to see.

1. Drivers could see destination before accepting. (or at least give us an option to enter in max travel distance)
2. No rating system 12am to 6am for drivers. ( Riders cant rate drivers)
3. Add a tip option. (let them know tip is not included and is optional)
4. Add an option for pet friendly and smoke friendly cars. For example if a rider has a pet or wants to smoke they can click on the button before ordering Uber so that way it will work out for all of us. (thats how I feel)
5. Min fare at $5 or something.
6. Give us a cleaning fee every few rides. (even if its every 30 rides for basic car wash)
7. riders go through screening just like drivers.
8. increase rates in some cities since some of them are ridiculously low.
9. Change the canceling policy. Riders should have 2-3 mins after requesting a ride or else get charged. 
10. Get a phone number Uber!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

This is cute...You actually think that Uber cares what you think or cares about their drivers. Uber does not care.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Since uber charges $1 for safe riders fee, I think we should charge $2 as a car maintenance surcharge.

I know that sounds ridiculous, but so does safe riders fee.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Hate to say it but shark is totally right. While I think Monica had some good ideas (phone number sounds like common sense at any business) it won't happen because Uber enjoys being vague and unclear about the rules. That's how they operate


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Another suggestion for uber.... 

If I get a bad review, tell me why I got it. That way I can dispute it, and have it removed from my record.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Chicago, if they weren't hiring a million drivers a week, they might actually care. The plan is to recycle the drivers as fast as they have to in order to keep the customers happy for the brief time they're allowed to, before the regulations hit and Uber is just another cab company


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Think about it. Most companies it's a huge cost to hire and train new employees. With this business model, the "training" is you watching (or not watching) a video on your own and basically knowing how to drive. They have no problem running through drivers. Why do you think they're hiring 10,000 a week in each market?


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

there are some issues with that list. riders can't possibly be made to go through a screening process if the rider is a first timer, is in an emergency, and decides to download the uber app to get to his or her immediate destination.

not allowing pax to rate drivers from 12am to 6am means drivers can drive that time slot everyday and be as terrible a driver as they want without repercussions.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

UberOne said:


> there are some issues with that list. riders can't possibly be made to go through a screening process if the rider is a first timer, is in an emergency, and decides to download the uber app to get to his or her immediate destination.
> 
> not allowing pax to rate drivers from 12am to 6am means drivers can drive that time slot everyday and be as terrible a driver as they want without repercussions.


As for not being able to rate from 12 -6 am does not mean they cant complain. If the driver is horrible or anything below 5 star service email Uber that way the driver gets a complaint only if hes actually bad not because they are too drunk to be able to rate correctly.

As for emergency, well then get a cab (where theres no safety).


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberOne said:


> there are some issues with that list. riders can't possibly be made to go through a screening process if the rider is a first timer, is in an emergency, and decides to download the uber app to get to his or her immediate destination.
> 
> not allowing pax to rate drivers from 12am to 6am means drivers can drive that time slot everyday and be as terrible a driver as they want without repercussions.


On the other hand, the rating system is so tragically flawed from a statistical point of view, that the results are totally meaningless anyway. So there's that.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Is there a place where we could tell Uber what we as drivers like? I know Uber cares about what brings in profits and not drivers but I am hoping theres some place where we can write about the changes we would like to see.
> 
> 1. Drivers could see destination before accepting. (or at least give us an option to enter in max travel distance)
> 2. No rating system 12am to 6am for drivers. ( Riders cant rate drivers)
> ...


11. Establish a valid rating system.
12. Create a valid insurance program that would actually cover injuries and property damage.
13. Knock off this ridiculous Spotify bullshit that allows paxs to fu** with car's sound system.
14. Stop encouraging noobs to blow perfectly good cash on pointless water, candy, mints, etc.

You've started a great list here, Monica. But the longer we make it, the more items Uber will have to ignore. Remember, this is capitalism. And in any capitalistic system the most expendable resource is........labor!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> As for not being able to rate from 12 -6 am does not mean they cant complain. If the driver is horrible or anything below 5 star service email Uber that way the driver gets a complaint only if hes actually bad not because they are too drunk to be able to rate correctly.
> 
> As for emergency, well then get a cab (where theres no safety).


I think "screening drivers" would be a good way to kill the business. Most people are pretty fed up with the constant demand for personal info. Besides: you are asking them to buy a service! If you present your product/service as a privilege to be earned, it had better damned well be better than anything available, in other words, I'd expect a maximum luxury vehicle, concierge service, and more!

I fear you suggest this because the majority of your riders are low fare, ill mannered(perhaps drunks?) and if so,?it seems what is really needed is more marketing to a more civilized consumers.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I think "screening drivers" would be a good way to kill the business. Most people are pretty fed up with the constant demand for personal. Besides: you are asking them to buy a service! If you present your product/service as a privilege to be earned, it had better damned well be better than anything available, in other words, I'd expect a maximum luxury vehicle, concierge service, and more!
> 
> I fear you suggest this because the majority of your riders are low fare, ill mannered(perhaps drunks?) and if so,?it seems what is really needed is more marketing to a more civilized consumers.


Good points, all. I've recently started driving for Lyft, too, in additional to Uber. This notion of Lyft users being more pleasant than Uber users really is pretty accurate. Different demographic, for sure, but more personable. But I'm a pretty gregarious bloke, so I can get along with pretty much anyone. And given my size and look, people aren't typically too inclined to phuque with me.


----------



## Max Myakishev-Rempel (Jan 26, 2015)

Allow drivers to filter passengers by general direction of their destination. This way we could get where we want and earn money on the way.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Max Myakishev-Rempel said:


> Allow drivers to filter passengers by general direction of their destination. This way we could get where we want and earn money on the way.


Exactly. I do this anyway. Uber hates when we cherry pick. But we're ICs so we'll run our businesses in the fashion we see fit. Feel free to call pax after accepting ping to get their dest. If it's out of your way, ask them to cancel or you can cancel. No sense going out of your way, after all.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Is there a place where we could tell Uber what we as drivers like? I know Uber cares about what brings in profits and not drivers but I am hoping theres some place where we can write about the changes we would like to see.
> 
> 1. Drivers could see destination before accepting. (or at least give us an option to enter in max travel distance)
> 2. No rating system 12am to 6am for drivers. ( Riders cant rate drivers)
> ...


Monica, Uber has been in business for 6 years.
Uber knows every drivers situation and pax, they are mainly a data company that analyse the market.
But their aim is to sell the valuable data to others or use it to sell other products.
There are several marketing trials call cross selling products/services:
1) Use drivers to deliver food, packages and even pick up laundry.
Basically Uber cares only about making money and not about what you (drivers) need.
You as drivers are slave of the machines.
Servants at a touch of phone and for less the minimum wage.

Also they use a formula of supply and demand. More drivers, less is the cost to pax. Cheaper rides as there is an excess of drivers versus the demand for rides.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

#6.... You can sign up for unlimited car washes places. Never seen more than $10/mo. Just right it off on your taxes


----------



## manuel ruiz (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe uber should set up a small office in each of their hiring area's and have a recruiter and safety manager and a general manager so whenever they hire new drivers they can be told what uber is all about inspect their car's and all paper work and have theme sign a independent contractor contract and it's up to the driver to decide weather they still would like to drive and it would cut down on most complaints and possibly law suits and give that person a better idea of an owner operator


----------



## Iowadriver (Feb 9, 2016)

I am a newer driver for Uber, I am totally amazed by the concept and process. In the short time I've been driving, I realized quickly that you can only drive during surges to actually make money. I've noticed that that much of every day, there are no cars available, because drivers aren't dumb. Until Uber has cars available at all times of day, are they really a sustainable business? If you rely on Uber to get you where you need to be....hopefully it's during a surge. AKA drinking times. Why not reduce or eliminate Uber fees during non surge times to promote more drivers and become a reliable source of transportation?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Is there a place where we could tell Uber what we as drivers like? I know Uber cares about what brings in profits and not drivers but I am hoping theres some place where we can write about the changes we would like to see.
> 
> 1. Drivers could see destination before accepting. (or at least give us an option to enter in max travel distance)
> 2. No rating system 12am to 6am for drivers. ( Riders cant rate drivers)
> ...


You can toss out everything in that list for one item:

1. Raise rates across the board!


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> This is cute...You actually think that Uber cares what you think or cares about their drivers. Uber does not care.


Nail on the head on that one!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

1. Replace TK with a human as CEO
2. Raise non surge mileage and time rates
3. Fire all current local GM's, and replace them with actual humans.
4. Have a telephone number available for both drivers and pax to contact the company
5. Abide by local regulation and stop insisting that you are a technology company and not a transportation company. 
6. Only onboard new drivers when necessary, not 25/8/366


----------



## Mrdangerfield (Jan 10, 2016)

Screening Riders - we do that by rating them. It's your choice to pick up a low rated rider. Screening them to deny a service is a very poor decision in a service industry. Just think the crackheads cash has the same value as the corporate executives. - they wouldn't be turned away from a fast food joint unless they wernt buying... At least we have the option to deny service based on another drivers past experience...


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Is there a place where we could tell Uber what we as drivers like? I know Uber cares about what brings in profits and not drivers but I am hoping theres some place where we can write about the changes we would like to see.
> 
> 1. Drivers could see destination before accepting. (or at least give us an option to enter in max travel distance)
> 2. No rating system 12am to 6am for drivers. ( Riders cant rate drivers)
> ...


Rides on demand is a good idea but unfortunately Uber is the market leader and they don't care about your welfare, as long as it doesn't make news. Even if it does they will probably just give out free puppies.


----------



## jean marc (Oct 2, 2016)

what i can say to UBER is to make customer pay for the time and mileage if pick up is more than 2 miles away or 10 mn away and up,I would cancel those request


----------



## jean marc (Oct 2, 2016)

what i can say to UBER is to make customer pay for the time and mileage if pick up is more than 2 miles away or 10 mn away and up,I would cancel those request


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

1. Continue doing what you are doing, I'm not qualified to tell you how to run your company.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> 1. Replace TK with a human as CEO


Hey, around the office they call me Mr. T or Big T. I advise you do the same.

I will not be replaced I have a rechargeable lithium ion battery.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Is there a place where we could tell Uber what we as drivers like? I know Uber cares about what brings in profits and not drivers but I am hoping theres some place where we can write about the changes we would like to see.
> 
> 1. Drivers could see destination before accepting. (or at least give us an option to enter in max travel distance)
> 2. No rating system 12am to 6am for drivers. ( Riders cant rate drivers)
> ...


If I could vote for you to replace Travis Kalanik, I would. These are all excellent ideas which go straight to the heart of some of the issues as to why this gig can be so problematic.

But... I think Uber knows all this and doesn't care.


----------



## Joaquim (Jul 11, 2017)

* Riders should be able to put more than one destination - sometimes I accept a new trip before ending the current.. just to find out the this trip will continue!! 
And sometimes clients ask me how to call a second car!
Some clients also ask if they can call a specific car (me, in this case).


----------



## Uber Ken (Aug 29, 2017)

Would like to suggest to Uber that drivers have the option of turning on a "Wait Time" when a rider request that you stop so they can get gum or a pack of cigarettes or whatever at the local c-store. Also, have an option for a "round trip". Have customers that just want to go to the drycleaner then back home and the like.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Chicago-uber said:


> Another suggestion for uber....
> 
> If I get a bad review, tell me why I got it. That way I can dispute it, and have it removed from my record.


And from whom the bad review came.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Since OP. Fares are lower, Fees are higher. There is an in app tip option and more DF every day.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

Desert Driver said:


> Exactly. I do this anyway. Uber hates when we cherry pick. But we're ICs so we'll run our businesses in the fashion we see fit. Feel free to call pax after accepting ping to get their dest. If it's out of your way, ask them to cancel or you can cancel. No sense going out of your way, after all.


I send to each pax in rush hour

"Hello there..

This is the driver.
Just wanted to let you know - I'm not driving in congested traffic (lax, events, etc.)

Thanks for understanding

__________________________________
Common question riders ask me:
Q: Why you don't drive in congested traffic?
A: Drivers aren't getting paid fairly. Especially while in traffic.

Q: Can you send such messages to riders?
A: Yes. Drivers reserve the right to decide where they drive/to decline any ride "


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> On the other hand, the rating system is so tragically flawed from a statistical point of view, that the results are totally meaningless anyway. So there's that.


Classic, and should be in every ratings rant thread.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Is there a place where we could tell Uber what we as drivers like? I know Uber cares about what brings in profits and not drivers but I am hoping theres some place where we can write about the changes we would like to see.
> 
> 1. Drivers could see destination before accepting. (or at least give us an option to enter in max travel distance)
> 2. No rating system 12am to 6am for drivers. ( Riders cant rate drivers)
> ...


Uber does not care what you like !

You are merely the seat warmer for Robots !

Uber wants us all Liquidated.
Just like the rest of the Globalists.

They are already designing the World WITHOUT YOU IN IT !


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber does not care what you like !
> 
> You are merely the seat warmer for Robots !
> 
> ...


100 %


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber does not care what you like !
> 
> You are merely the seat warmer for Robots !
> 
> ...


Right now it takes two technicians in 1 self driving car. Wonder how much money the self driving program is losing each year. Will Uber have enough money to fund the program until it is ready to launch? I doubt it. Uber will have to go public to generate investor money because the VC money is drying up. That means Uber will have to find a way to be profitable a long time before self driving cars are ready to operate without a tech.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

YourPrivateDriver said:


> Right now it takes two technicians in 1 self driving car. Wonder how much money the self driving program is losing each year. Will Uber have enough money to fund the program until it is ready to launch? I doubt it. Uber will have to go public to generate investor money because the VC money is drying up. That means Uber will have to find a way to be profitable a long time before self driving cars are ready to operate without a tech.


Uber just nailed down another $10 Billion.
I think they got this.
2 technicians is standard practice to verify findings.

This is all Tax Writeoff Research and Development right now.

Wouldnt be surprised if they end up with Govt. Grants for funding.


----------



## ThatGirl (Oct 16, 2017)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Is there a place where we could tell Uber what we as drivers like? I know Uber cares about what brings in profits and not drivers but I am hoping theres some place where we can write about the changes we would like to see.
> 
> 1. Drivers could see destination before accepting. (or at least give us an option to enter in max travel distance)
> 2. No rating system 12am to 6am for drivers. ( Riders cant rate drivers)
> ...


Every one is mocking you for expecting uber to give a [email protected], but sometimes uber wants something and then maybe they should be willing to deal. For instance, today, all day, it was "go to airport staging, pleeeease, there's only 20 drivers there, we neeeed you." Well they just took back the additional 4 destinations they gave us, .maybe offer an extra destination, to be used at our discretion, if we go to airport staging in the next, sayb 1\2 hour.


----------

